# Ideas Anyone!?



## dcasey732 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey everyone im getting sick of the normal toilet paper and eggs every year, everyone thinks there so cool doing it. Has anyone out there done anything that actually is somewhat original? Post your stories.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

No.

I was still an early teen when I gave up trying to "crap" on everyone's halloween, and decide to have some fun and make it memorable by attempting to frighten folks.

Still having fun with it...

But I guess that's pretty uncool, huh?


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

One year some kids took baseball bats and went down the street destroying mailboxes. They got all of them on like half the block, then they hit mine and studdenly there weren't any more bashed up...

[:0] Hmmm, if a dumptruck, several semis, and multiple cars and trucks every year haven't been able to take my box out, wonder why the kids with baseball bats couldn't... I guess it's just a mystery. [^]
-
There was the smashing pumpkin thing, but with the peperspray thing, you'd have to be dumber than you look to try that...

I want a hearse.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

*something original*

Do you mean other than shooting at the idiots who toilet paper and egg peoples houses?
Sorry, ruining other peoples property is not cool or funny, if it is that great, then why aren't those morons doing it to their own houses?


----------



## ScaryLarry (Mar 16, 2005)

What kind of person would come to a forum for people who enjoy halloween and ask how to wreck halloween ????


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

dcasey732 I was going to ignore you post until i looked at you past posts you asked the same question last october don't you have anything better to do


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Remember this? "Idle hands are the devil's workshop."
If you are going for getting paid more because you're trying to make "piece -rate", people wearing uniforms will eventually find you and restrict your freedom and or finances.
We all have choices......."Oh! Hello Officer!?"


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Funny, I too, get tired of the TP and eggs "pranks".

So are my son and his friends...
Of course, since they're minors they only got a stern talking to, when they beat the crap out of the two neighborhood future burger-flippers when they caught them lobbing a couple of "hen grenades".

It was so funny when the spider-web covered mummy came to life and tackled one of the punks! I just couldn't stop laughing in time to keep him from exacting "the mummies revenge"!

Be careful kid, it'd be a real shame if you got your ass handed to you by a pissed off prop. Yep, a real shame...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Everyday after school this 14 yr. old brat would walk another half a block to tease and abuse a dog tide out on a chain. He would hit the dog with big sticks, whatever tripped his trigger that day.
As he walked toward the dog's location the owner of the dog told his Father that he had better go warn the kid that dog was not tied that day.
The Father advised against it .
As the big brat rounded the corner of the trailer he and the dog saw one another at the same time.
The brat should have had a few stitches , he would have healed sooner, but instead he "toughed it out", fearing the Doctor's stitching needle.
That Austrailian Dingo-dog was the "teacher" that day, not the helpless victim.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm not proud of this, but, since you ask...
We're all young (and stupid) once. The year I was 10, the guys from the Judo Club went out together. It was like the first time we were going out without Parents. We lived in a rough neighborhood. We were out way late. Back then, you'd go out till midnight. What, ya gonna stay home and watch Jackie Gleason?
A Keyhole Saw is about 10" long and has teeth very much like a full sized Handsaw. I brought one along, because, hey, it was at tough neighborhood. So we front up at this one house with a lot of nice pine trees in the front yard. It was only 9:00. They wouldn't come to the door. Finally the old man comes out, tells us, "It's too late," and slams the door. Then turns out the light. 
Five minutes later.....Tiiiimmmbbbeeerrrr!!! This pine about 15' high, but only 5'' across, comes down across their driveway.
The following year they were open ALL NIGHT, with lotsa candy.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Ain't it something? 40? years to grow that tree, ten minutes to cut it down.
Trees should have been genetically "smarter" and saw steel evolving in mankind's hand and toughened up their trunks.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

So we are sanctioning destruction of personal property? Or are we teaching that if you don't get what you want violence is the answer. Never did either, could never figure out why anyone would. Hey, lets go trash this persons lawn and trees for fun and amusement. I know, it was just the thought process of the young and stupid, so don't take my comments too seriously. 

Maybe it is where I grewup, at the end of an long curving cul-de-sac, heavily treed. The only light at the end was in the center of the "circle" within a massively overgrown evergreen monstrousity. No sidewalks. The houses usually had a porch light, but they are hard to make out in the night. 

Loved my home! Now if I can get my parents to move out!!!

Maybe if I TP their house a few times......that might work....

We didn't need much help come Halloween, I think the most trick or treaters we ever saw was 6, and we were in a large neighborhood.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Not that I'm defending my actions back then, 43 years ago but.....When I cut the tree down, it was not pre-meditated. They stiffed a bunch of rascals (from a very rough neighborhood) of candy on Hallowe'en Night, I think there's a lesson to be learned, here....
We were only observing the underlying theme of Hallowe'en - Trick or Treat.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

The closest I've ever come to TP'g someone's house was to pile in the car with all my friends and a jumbo pack of TP. On the way to the victim's house, we found something better to do - and not bad either.
We've prevented a few outings by other people over the years, and got to enjoy quite a sampler of TP for our efforts. We even had one kid who was so nervous that he threw the roll without unwrapping it. It was declared a fair catch! lol
HM


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i don't get into egging, or anything that would cause damage to anyone's property.

HOWEVER, i did at least my fair share of TP'ing when i was a kid. some friends and i would get together and do it to people's houses who we knew wouldn't mind...e.g. family members, other friends, etc. TP'ing is fairly harmless as it doesn't cause any damage, it's just an annoyance to clean up. with us it was always more of a game--could we do it without getting caught? i've seen some other things that i would put in the same category; an acquaintance used to put people's lawn furniture on their roof on halloween night, and gather up a bunch of campaign signs and put dozens of them in someone's yard. man, if you can do that without getting caught, more power to ya, lol. don't forget the "trick" part of trick-or-treat, just don't do anything that causes damage.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll agree with everyone else here: messing with someone else's property isn't fun. More like illegal. Please don't.

But...


My Dad does like to tell stories about how Halloween used to be. The big tradition was to go out and steal an outhouse, haul it away in your friend's pickup truck, and dump it at the 4-way stop on Main Street. Next day, people would come pick up their outhouse. If it was missing, you knew where to look. All good fun, until you start to pick up one and find that there's someone in it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Small town Illinois: The school kids throw rotten tomatoes at the school teacher's house.
The next day the school teacher is buying tomatoes in the local grocery store.
One of the kids attacking the school teacher is the child of the grocery.
The Teacher throw's tomatoes at some other people's houses, the kid's house was big on his list.
Small towns have advantages AND Disadvantigues


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Buy a bunch of skeleton flamingos and put one on your neighbors lawn. Like these It's harmless and makes a good laugh for everyone. You could even try putting up a new one every day in the month of october without getting caught.


----------

